# Active bass absorbers.



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

I find the long unavailable Phantom Acoustics Shadow active absorbers very interesting and am wondering if anyone has had any expierience with this unique and rare beast?I would be interested in comments regarding their effectivness vs the purely passive absorber approach as I'm looking at the possibility of cloning them.Mr Pass has generously revealed enough design detail to make working facsmilies. It is surprising that there have not been more such products developed though recently Bag End has introduced the E trap which is similar but as I understand it only deals with two problem modes whereas the shadow is operational from 20-200hz.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I read about them in Stereophile some time ago. Let me see if I can find the article.

Edit: Here it is.

Obviously a very old review, but it should at least give a frame of reference. I've never heard them or anything similar.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link,according the review they seem to have been quite effective in the reviwers room.


----------

